# ridgetail monitors



## m.punja (Nov 10, 2007)

just bought my first ridgetail monitor. have him in a temp enclsoure while i instal a UVB and basking light in another. Could people post pics of their enclosures or give any advice


----------



## Aslan (Nov 10, 2007)

...UVB is unnecessary...

Build a stack and make it hot...sorry, no pictures of my current setup...

...make the stack so that he can squeeze between the layers to hide, with hides and a hot basking spot he will be perfectly fine...


----------



## grimbeny (Nov 10, 2007)

They show the major components of the enclosure. Their have been some changes though, i have put a brick on the top shelf under the globes so they can access warmer tamps. Plus more flatish rocks have been inserted inbetween the top few levels to give them tighter gaps to squish into.


----------



## grimbeny (Nov 10, 2007)

Also the red box in the middle is 3/4 filled with (river) sand and misted every few days to keep it moist, they are always digging in it and will often sleep in their burrows. The sand in the main enclosure is washed beach sand (It was river sand but i found the best way to remove waste from the sand is using a sieve and u cant really sieve river sand).


----------



## michael-1924 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Asian,
Do you no much about your Reptile's, and why its important to give them access to UV-A and UV-B.
UV-A is in the visible range, and is responsible for normal behaviors such as, feeding and diunal movement and mating.
UV-B is a non visible wavelength,and allows the synthesis of vitamin D3, which helps to process calcium and prevent metabolic bone disease.

For some one to say Reptile's don't need access to UV-A and UV-B, either does not care for their Reptile's or does not want to spend the extra money on UV Tubes.

lts important to provide access to a UV Tube for these reason's as mention above, and the best and cheapers UV Tube on the market is NEC T10 Standard Black Light.

l have always provided UV to my whole Reptile collection since 1990, because they should be offer the same as they get in the wild.


----------



## grimbeny (Nov 10, 2007)

Michael do you have any evidence to suggest it is completly necessary?


----------



## BT (Nov 10, 2007)

Monitors go fine with out it and thrive.


----------



## Tristis (Nov 10, 2007)

no reptile needs uv its a myth


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 10, 2007)

Tristis said:


> no reptile needs uv its a myth


 
dragons
&
turtles do lol


----------



## bylo (Nov 10, 2007)

I know a few people who keep reptiles in great conditions and DON'T provide UVB and there reptiles look sick and sluggish .

all my reptiles have access to uv including pythons and monitors and they are healthy looking and very active .
UVB is in natural sunlight so I feel it is necessary to provide it to them .

I believe this has been an argument between keepers for years ,but can you imagine your health if your not exposed to some sort of sun light .

that's my opinion

Greg


----------



## michael-1924 (Nov 10, 2007)

bylo (Greg),
is right what he is saying here about Reptile's not getting access to UV-B are sick and sluggish, l have seen a few over the years myself that were in such poor health, because the keeper did not want to provide access to UV-A and UV-B to their Reptile's.
My reptile's a always eating and in good health and running around their enclosure and chasing each other
and breeding for me, because l give them what they deserve in captivity and that is access to UV-A and UV-B.
l am sure if you did not allow yourself to get access to the sunlight to get some UV-A and UV-B, you will also be sick and your bones will be week.

Thats my opinion also.

Michael.


----------



## Pike01 (Nov 10, 2007)

michael-1924 said:


> Hi Asian,
> For some one to say Reptile's don't need access to UV-A and UV-B, either does not care for their Reptile's or does not want to spend the extra money on UV Tubes.
> 
> Mate my Monitors have had no uv since they were born, if you think they are sick or sluggish,I dare you to put your hand in there,they will be on ya before the lid is open properly.


----------



## richardsc (Nov 10, 2007)

i tend to agree,i use uv on some of my lizards,and others i dont,my shingleback pair have produced babies the last 4 years sttraight,they have lived indoors with me for 15 years now,there healthy as,dragons i try to use it for,just to be on the safe side,but some of them have never had it either,i think supplementation and varied diets are more important,also ive seen crook looking reptiles that have always had uv,you will find there crook because there conditions arent right or other reasons with husbandry,nothing to do with uv


----------



## varanophile (Nov 11, 2007)

I have to agree as well, that UVB is not a necessity with monitors. They can and do live perfectly healthy lives without it.

There is however another reason to consider using UV lighting, in that without it the colours of your reptile will never be as bright. This goes esp for the yellow markings. Its only my opinion, but if your going to pay more for a brightly coloured specimen you might as well pay the little extra to bring out its colours.


----------



## Aslan (Nov 11, 2007)

michael-1924 said:


> Hi Asian,
> Do you no much about your Reptile's, and why its important to give them access to UV-A and UV-B.
> UV-A is in the visible range, and is responsible for normal behaviors such as, feeding and diunal movement and mating.
> UV-B is a non visible wavelength,and allows the synthesis of vitamin D3, which helps to process calcium and prevent metabolic bone disease.
> ...


 

*Michael* - I know plenty about my reptiles, particularly how it is NOT important to provide UV for all species...

...I have never implied I know EVERYTHING about keeping reptiles, I certainly don't. You, however, have made that implication with your pompous and arrogant post...

...please feel free to consult the leading monitor breeders around the globe - or even read back through this thread for the posts of successful local monitor breeders - and when you have done this, feel free to eat your hat...goose...


----------



## Tristis (Nov 11, 2007)

crush the turtle said:


> dragons
> &
> turtles do lol



i raised my turtles and dragons with no uv and the yanks have been doing it for years.
metabolic bone disease is a result from not having useable temps, not uv.


----------



## waruikazi (Nov 11, 2007)

Tristis said:


> i raised my turtles and dragons with no uv and the yanks have been doing it for years.
> metabolic bone disease is a result from not having useable temps, not uv.



I firmly beleive it depends on dragon and turtle's diet as to wether they need UV or not. If their diet contains Vit D in a form that can be absorbed then they do not need UV but if the animal needs to synthesise Vit D then UV is an absolute must.


----------



## m.punja (Nov 11, 2007)

nice enclosure pics everyone :lol: :lol:   good debate, makes you wonder.


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 11, 2007)

wonder woman?


----------



## wheatus (Nov 13, 2007)

wow michael way to step out there and try to, shoot someone down, firstly, yes i know aslan and can tell you first had that his reptiles are cared for in the best manner, secondly consult some books etc on a topic before berating someone and thirdly no offene but do you even keep monitors or just like to pay out on others who dont make your high and mighty standards.

ps m.punja i will post some pics of the enclosures soon.

oh and have a nice day to all


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 13, 2007)

varanophile said:


> I have to agree as well, that UVB is not a necessity with monitors. They can and do live perfectly healthy lives without it.
> 
> There is however another reason to consider using UV lighting, in that without it the colours of your reptile will never be as bright. This goes esp for the yellow markings. Its only my opinion, but if your going to pay more for a brightly coloured specimen you might as well pay the little extra to bring out its colours.




I agree since I started using the black lights 10 odd years ago would not be without did my own trials and the color difference was outstanding as well as growth rates etc. And they are very inexpensive


----------



## varanophile (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey m.punja, here is a pic of one of my breeding enclosures. This one is actually used for caudo's but the ackie ones are basically the same minus the sticks, and with bigger water bowls. 

These have been very effective for my breeding purposes, and I'm sure with a few adjustments they could be made into more of a display cage. The basic principles are a hot spot with temps 60-70 degrees, plenty of hides both under the heat and away from it, and enough room to allow for a thermal gradient. 

When they are housed right and feel secure they are alot more interactive. All my animals are wild caught, and after an initial few months of gentle encouragement, they are all hand feeding and come out when Im around.

The second pic is of one of my adult pairs. So far this season the female has laid over 20 eggs. I cant wait to see the babes as this female is possibly my favorite lizard. She is on the right of the pic. She is almost solid red with very little black on her (shedding in this pic tho )


----------



## nzdragons (Nov 22, 2007)

varanophile said:


> Hey m.punja, here is a pic of one of my breeding enclosures. This one is actually used for caudo's but the ackie ones are basically the same minus the sticks, and with bigger water bowls.
> 
> These have been very effective for my breeding purposes, and I'm sure with a few adjustments they could be made into more of a display cage. The basic principles are a hot spot with temps 60-70 degrees, plenty of hides both under the heat and away from it, and enough room to allow for a thermal gradient.
> 
> ...



How much for babies dude?? If good price I'll take 4.


----------

